# Wool Wash Bar with Lanolin?



## Bukawww (Sep 6, 2010)

I am not even sure if Wool Wash Bar soap is a cold process bar or a m&p...

I have heard the use of 20%-30% lanolin.  I need someone to nudge me in the right direction so I can formulate one to put in super cute sheep molds (not that it hasn't been done, but its something 'I' want to do).

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## agriffin (Sep 9, 2010)

Glycerin
http://woollybottoms.com/item_45/Wool-W ... eed-It.php

Looks like CP
http://www.abbyslane.com/catalog.php?it ... gory%3D230

CP
http://www.applevalleynaturalsoap.com/woolwash.htm

CP
http://www.zoombabygear.com/item_564/Wool-Wash-Bars.htm

I've done it with my liquid soap...but not CP or MP.


----------



## Bukawww (Sep 10, 2010)

are you a CDer?!?!?  I LOVE Woollybottoms and abbyslane has always been my go to CD store!

I also have the solid lanolin versus the liquid wax that soapcalc offers on the SAP values...I think I have enough info to try and formulate a recipe - thanks!


----------



## agriffin (Sep 13, 2010)

Bukawww said:
			
		

> are you a CDer?!?!?  I LOVE Woollybottoms and abbyslane has always been my go to CD store!
> 
> I also have the solid lanolin versus the liquid wax that soapcalc offers on the SAP values...I think I have enough info to try and formulate a recipe - thanks!



No Kids yet...but that's the route I want to go.  Everyone thinks I'm crazy!  I just found these links from doing research.  I've had several people ask for CD wash.


----------



## janallyn (Sep 16, 2010)

i think, and i mean only think that if you add much lanolin to m&p you will have a very nasty sticky mess, that is because you can only add about 1 tbs per lb of oil.  and lanolin is sticky.

jan in palatka


----------



## orangeblossom (Oct 27, 2010)

I have only made wool wash in CP (I've never done M & P)
It worked well.  Did you try it with M & P?  I'm interested (I'm not longer CDing, she uses the toilet now).


----------

